# Iphone 5 streaming video to JVC KW AV-50 car stereo



## Sidewayz (May 18, 2013)

I dont know if I am posting this in the correct section or not so I will give it a shot and post here:

I have a JVC KW AV-50 in dash dvd player car stereo in my 2006 Dodge Daytona Charger. When I had my iphone 4S I could hook up to the car stereo using the usb cable adapter for iphone hookup and stream netflix through the car stereo. Not that I was actually doing this while driving. I used my navigation app from my iphone thru the stereo for video and audio turn by turn navigation only. :engel08: Anyways, when I upgraded to the iphone 5 and got the 30 pin lightening adapter so I could hook up my new iphone and continue using navigation apps. Problem is the iphone 5 lightening adapter only puts out a digital signal. The old iphones put out an analog signal. Most radios are analog capable not digital therefore nothing works for the video signal. Apple is claiming they will come up with something in the future but so far nothing. I have found a few videos that show how to hook up apple tv in my car using fifty million cables and adapters to get it to work. Enough cables etc to fill up my glove box. Has anyone come up with something else that would work to get my video back? The only thing I have come up with so far is to carry my iphone 4s with me in the car and I bought some sim card adapters and when I need to use the nav app or netflix for long trips then I take the sim card out of the 5 and put it in the 4s and use my apps I want. PITA but only solution so far. Any other suggestions??


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As of now, that's about all you can do. I'm not really sure how Apple intends to fix this as in their eyes there is really nothing to fix. With the iPhone 5 and the Lightning cables, they wanted to go to digital and get away from analog connectors.

- Merg


----------



## jibu (Jul 6, 2013)

I too have a JVC KW AV-50 & planning for I phone 5 with an adaptor to connect with KS-U30 Video Cable. From your experience whether navigation will work properly with iphone 5? This is the first IPhone in my life and the only reason to go for Iphone5 is to use the navigation. Waiting for your advice to take a decision.
regards,
jibu


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As far as I know, the video will not work as the video cable for the radio is analog and the iPhone 5 does not support analog video out.

- Merg


----------

